# How do you Carry Your Pen?



## Uncle Miltie

Curious as to how folks who use a fine pen daily carry them. Shirt pocket, pouch, case? If you carry it in a shirt pocket, do you use a pocket protector, or just hope the pen doesn't leak? Do you have favorite case or pocket protector you use daily? Thanks!


----------



## MrCCartel

Most of the time during the day I'm wearing a suit, my pen just sits right in my shirts breast pocket. No pocket protector needed. 

When I'm traveling up in the air I keep them in a leather case in my personal bag assuring that they are Nib Up through the flight. 

Any other time - one of my pens is clipped to my shirt in some fashion, if I'm wearing a tee shirt it's right at the neck, if it's a button down it's right above my 3rd button. 

The point is, for me I Always wear a pen somewhere. Even on vacation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Shirt pocket. Never used a pocket protector. Only pen that ever stained a pocket was a felt tip. Even my t-shirts have a breast pocket.


----------



## JDCfour

Always in my shirt pocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam2212

I carry a Fischer bullet in my front left pants pocket.


----------



## gangrel

Shirt pocket, most of the time. If I'm wearing carpenter jeans or shorts and don't have a shirt pocket, it might go into the long slot pocket there. I also have 2, 2-pen leather cases that have belt loops, and a couple of book bags that have pen slots.


----------



## Mezzly

At work I usually carry it in clipped to my shirt two buttons down or in the pen slot of my case. At home I often just grab my kaweco sport eye dropper and stick it in my front jeans pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa

In shirt pocket when available (usually is). I don't worry about leaks because I'm almost always carrying a Vanishing Point, which really can't leak in the traditional way. When I don't have a VP, I carry a Parker 21, which I've never had leak. If I don't have a shirt pocket, I'll clip it to my collar or carry it in a pocket of my cargo shorts. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

Have any of you ever had a fountain pen leak before? I never have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa

MrCCartel said:


> Have any of you ever had a fountain pen leak before? I never have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've lost several shirts to ink stains, often from ink that leaked into the cap and then got on the pen when posted, and then onto my shirt. I also had a Pelikan that would unscrew its cap in my pocket, whereupon the body would drop and the nib stain the shirt.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## shines_lover

Shirt pocket and a I'm a case when traveling 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

each of my fountain pens has its own pen pouch


----------



## MrCCartel

Might as well add some pics to this thread. 
These pens pretty much stay with me at all times.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

I use custom made leather pen pouches that each hold a single pen. Typically, I have the pen pouch inside my bag, as well, so I really don't carry a pen in my pants pocket or shirt pocket.


----------



## stevebarajas18

Always carry my pens these are usually with me everyday one for everyday use and the Fountain Pen for journal writing and special occasion. My everyday pen stays on my shirt pocket.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gsr96r

I carry a Fisher bullet pen in one of the side elastic loops of my Leatherman sheath. I carry a single AAA flashlight (a Surefire Titian Plus, at present) in the other loop. I've found this combination of equipment to effectively cover a wide variety of situations.


----------



## TreeDog

I carry an old reform 1745 in my front breast pocket of my coat (when the weather suits the occasion). If it's warm, then I'll carry around it in my front shirt pockets. I get really paranoid about pens spilling all over my clothes, so I went ahead and put light dabs of grease to waterproof the cap(the reform I have has a screw cap). Been using the pen for about a year now, haven't had any mishaps with it.


----------



## weissa

TreeDog said:


> I carry an old reform 1745 in my front breast pocket of my coat (when the weather suits the occasion). If it's warm, then I'll carry around it in my front shirt pockets. I get really paranoid about pens spilling all over my clothes, so I went ahead and put light dabs of grease to waterproof the cap(the reform I have has a screw cap). Been using the pen for about a year now, haven't had any mishaps with it.


Good thinking. My Reform 1745 leaked all over the place. Bright green ink. It was quite festive.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup

At work I carry a extra fine nib fountain pen and bolt G2 ball point in my shirt pocket. Additionally keep two or three other fountain pens and ballpoints in my laptop bag in a hard case. Can't have enough pens.


----------



## thesantini23

Always in a leather pouch. I don't want the barrel to be scratched. Yesterday I contemplated doing the same for my mechanical pencils because those tips are sharp. I want to avoid putting a hole in my trousers.


----------



## surfuz

Leather pouch. Pic below.









When not carrying the Lamy Dialog 2, I place the Lamy Pico in my pants pocket. The Pico is short, which is ideal.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## ssmith6

Karas Kustom of some flavor, usually in my right pocket clipped onto the side. 
I'm a builder so constantly using it


----------



## rtsaintly

Fountain pens at work are either at my desk, or in hand/pocket on the way to a meeting or to see someone. At home or out and about, in the leather case in the manbag. Dont use fountains when working on jobsite (construction).


----------



## krushna.m

My dailys usually tend to have screw on caps, after a few disastrous experiences with push caps, I prefer those.

And I usually carry them in my left jeans pocket... 🤫

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jporos

Here's my daily carry and how I carry them...


----------



## Watchology101

Pretty sure I'm unique, but I have a custom bifold phone case with a special loop for my pen. I take my phone everywhere, and since the pen lives with it now, I'm never without it, regardless of what I'm wearing.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

I wear the Grafton w/Fisher insert in my uniform shirt pocket with the SpaceTech as a backup. I store both in my stethoscope box when not on duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

tip up


----------



## luxury554

this is exactly what i do


JDCfour said:


> Always in my shirt pocket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750

I clip it into my front pant pocket


----------



## taike

Ruthless750 said:


> I clip it into my front pant pocket


is that a pen in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Palmettoman

A Zebra F-701 between the buttons of my polo shirt. It’s stainless steel, writes well, and it’s cheap. Winner!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katherine

I stick mine in my zip notebook cover. I used to carry a separate pen case, but it's kindof a pain.


----------



## bounder

A couple of years ago now, I made a bunch of pen tubes out of soda bottle preforms. I'm really into vintage pens, and it's nice to know they're safe from harm in there. I kept back two for myself and use them all the time.


----------



## anvilart43

I wield a Zebra F-701 from its vertical resting place in my front pants pocket...


----------



## ganagati

Pen Quiver on my notebook. Too many random leaks, and one or two shirts lost. If not that, then simply in my trousers pocket.


----------



## Moerdn

My Apple Pen is attached to the case of my iPad Pro . 

Regarding my mechanical pens, I usually don’t carry them around with me (they are put where I need them).


----------



## Phillyvice

I carry mine by clipping it to my shirt, basically beneath my tie. I carry a titanium bolt action pen, and its light weight is perfect for this carry style (ie, doesn’t deform the shirt). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Since i use them for school and every day writing, I carry them in a roll up pouch and then stash that in on of my big pockets in my backpack.


----------



## SnakeMan

After loosing the cap of one of my Rick Hinderer pens that I typically carried in the side of a Maxpediton belt pouch, I decided to make a kydex sheath with tec-loc. It is perfect for work and useful at the local MOD range when I am having to write names on targets etc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

My Lamy Safari: just carry around however I want 
My favorite pen (a Montblanc Starwalker or Duofold International): carry with a leather pelikan single pen holder.
My other fountain pens (currently downsized to 2 charlestons): carry in this pen pouch, each pen wrapped in sleeves


----------

